# Nothing Free



## NEVER HAPPEN 2 ME RIGHT? (Sep 28, 2012)

We’ve all heard it said
Nothing in this life for free
At least nothing of any value
Never given, it must be earned

Infatuation comes easy
But real love requires a toll
So I will swallow my anger
And let loose of my pride

I will live with my quiet rage
Walking this life I never asked for
A life stained with imperfections
And filled with promises broken

But this is the price I pay
And I give thanks for it every day
A reality short of my dreams
But the reality I want most

It’s true that grief will fade,
And anger will grow weary
But that’s of little solace 
To a world turned upside down

So do not take my sacrifice lightly,
It is constant and it is real
I wish to be nowhere but here
And with no one but you

But gift me moments when I need them
For I must tame the ghosts in my head
If I am to pay the toll required of us

But gift me my moments when I need them
For I must tame the ghosts in my head
If I am to pay the toll required of us


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

well said! as i cry.


----------

